# Workshop progress



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For those who keep bugging me, here is the current progress on the shop. Ceiling repaired as much as possible and painted. 70+ gallons of paint recycled, 25+ gallons of solvent stuff properly disposed of. Walks in mid repair. New lights in spray room.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I like it Dean! :thumbup:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

About time. That place was a disaster.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Gotta admit Dean, I've got shop envy! You got some crazy potential there my friend. Looks great.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> About time. That place was a disaster.


We need a "thanks, I think?" button.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

i'm jealous


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

CliffK said:


> Gotta admit Dean, I've got shop envy! You got some crazy potential there my friend. Looks great.


He does have a lot of space. GJ getting that mess cleaned up. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## user12499 (Dec 28, 2011)

DeanV said:


> For those who keep bugging me, here is the current progress on the shop. Ceiling repaired as much as possible and painted. 70+ gallons of paint recycled, 25+ gallons of solvent stuff properly disposed of. Walks in mid repair. New lights in spray room.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


Nice man!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice work Dean, thats alot of progress. We are in a similar overhaul/remodel of our spray shop. Committed to having it together in another week or so!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sweet looking spot Dean! Now go build some drying racks.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Sweet looking spot Dean! Now go build some drying racks.


I think I am going to stick with the erectarack for now since we need all spraying in that bay. To much variability between the 700' crown, 30 windows, cabinets doors and shelves, entry doors, etc kind of stuff we have done so far. Once I build it, I feel I am locked into that layout and I like having flexibility still. I have some ideas for a wall mounted bracket with pipes that can be placed into holes for adjustable and removable rack space, maybe saw that in your pictures.

Things still to do:

1. Add interior stairwell to main room to second level.
2. Epoxy spray room floor at minimum, whole floor ideally.
3. Gut existing bathroom (4'x4') build larger bathroom.
4. Add hot water heater.
5. Paint exterior.
6. Replace 3 of 5 oh garage doors.
7. Build office and finish upper level. 

That should cover the next several years. At least.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice dude. What is the grey tank in the 2nd pic?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The water source is a shallow, 20' stab well and that is the pressure tank for it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great Dean!:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I have some ideas for a wall mounted bracket with pipes that can be placed into holes for adjustable and removable rack space, maybe saw that in your pictures.


Yup. So far it's been the best system I've had.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

now you're talking !

Good progress. It will be a genuine American Made silk purse in short order now.


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks awesome, Dean! I saw your guy working on the ceiling a couple of weeks ago, what a major difference! Hope the rest of the redo goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks great. 

Love that Festool wall...nice organization of abrasives!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That is a nice paint shop!

From the pics, it looks like you have an adjacent room that you use as a spray booth? That beats the hell out of my spray booth!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Things still to do:
> 
> 1. Add interior stairwell to main room to second level.
> 2. Epoxy spray room floor at minimum, whole floor ideally.
> ...


You forgot to mention.


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow. Would be really nice to have a separate workspace.


----------

